# EPAK and LTKKA



## Storm (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi there

Excuse my ignorance but is there a difference between EPAK and LTKKA and if so what?

thanks


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 2, 2004)

Storm said:
			
		

> Hi there
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but is there a difference between EPAK and LTKKA and if so what?
> 
> thanks


The Larry Tatum Kenpo Karate Association (LTKKA) trains in the Ed Parker American Kenpo (EPAK) System. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Storm (Aug 2, 2004)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> The Larry Tatum Kenpo Karate Association (LTKKA) trains in the Ed Parker American Kenpo (EPAK) System. Hope that clears it up.



Thanks for that  I knew we seemed to follow the same system but I havent noticed any reference to LTKKA which so I wondered if there was some difference somewhere.

cheers 
D


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 3, 2004)

each association, and even each studio, has some variations that are unique, but for the most part, EPAK is recognizable as EPAK.  LTKKA, OAKKA, and the other organizations all do similar kenpo.  someone from an OAKKA school would easily figure out, when watching a form competition, that the LTKKA competitor is doing short form 3, and vice versa, although there may be some minor differences in the form itself.


----------

